# ****UK Reptile Shows 2007****



## CBR1100XX

Just making this a sticky for any forthcoming UK Reptile Shows.

Basically only post details about the show, include as much detail as you can to cover dates, location, entrance fees and whether you need to be a member of FBH, IHS Etc Etc. 

You can also include other info you know such as what sort of things will be available for sale or if it is show only. 

*Please Keep the rest of the thread post free* other than the details about a particular show as it will make it easier for others to check. Any other posts will be removed.


----------



## purejurrasic

*Drusillas Zoo Park*

Reptile Weekend
26th and 27th May 2007

East Sussex Reptile and Amphibian Society are pleased to have once again been invited to stage a special Reptile display and information weekend at Drusillas Zoo Park, near Brighton.

Doors open at 10 am when the Zoo opens. Entry to the reptile event is included at no extra cost in the general zoo entrance fee.

Meet experts in all areas of reptile husbandry and get a chance to see some reptiles you may not see elsewhere. Chat to us about our monthly meetings or just about the animals.

A great day out for all the family, there are many other animals at the zoo which is ideal for children.

Welcome to Drusillas Park

See the above link for Zoo details, maps entrance fees ect, or use the Esras link or pm me for details !

Dont forget, this is NOT a sale, no animals are available to buy.


----------



## www.exreptile.com

*Exeter Reptile Expo 2007*

*Exeter Reptile Expo 2007*

Saturday *18th August 2007*

*Matford Centre, Matford Park Lane, Exeter, Devon, EX2 8FD

10am until 4pm
* 
No membership required to any club/group/society. Plenty of parking available.

Last year there were, amongst many, many other things, womas, bosc monitors, nile monitors, assorted other monitors, frilled/bearded/rankins dragons, high-end royals, assorted geckos etc (including loads of leos) for sale.

Full details and photos from last year can be found on *www.exreptile.com**!*

Last year there was over 800 visitors and vendors from as far away as Germany (*the only UK reptile show last year to attract vendors from the continent*).

Hope to see you there!


----------



## bribrian

27th May..... Thornton Sports Centre, Blackpool...
17th June..... The Dome, Doncaster...
5th Aug..... Cadishead, Manchester...


----------



## cornmorphs

found it...
BRITISH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY

Are pleased to announce a
Reptile Fair at
Ripple Hall, St Erkenwald Road, Barking, Essex
On 14th July 2007

Open to the public from 10am to 4pm
Entry: Adults £1 
Children 50p
(Under 5’s free)

Private Breeders selling Captive Bred livestock
Commercial Traders selling Dry Goods

NO sales to anyone under 16 unless accompanied by an adult

For enquiries on tables e-mail:

[email protected]

£15 per 6ft table length
Electricity available


----------



## CBR1100XX

*I.H.S DONCASTER SHOW*

*17 June 2007*

at the
Dome Leisure Centre
Doncaster Lakeside
Bawtry Road
Doncaster
DN4 7PD

Members from 10.15am £2.50 each (must produce valid membership card IHS, FBH, BHS)

Non-Members 10.45am £5.00 each

Tables for Members only, should be a variety of reps and equipment for sale.

Enquires via link

Welcome to the International Herpetological Society


----------



## monitorfan666

ESSEX REPTILES & AMPHIBIANS CLUB

are hosting a 
Reptile Hobbyists Meeting
on 
Sunday, 23rd September 2007
at 

BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB
Gardiners Way,
Gardiners Lane South,
Basildon,
Essex SS14 3AP

This will be open to the general public
from 10.30am-3.30pm. 
Refreshments etc. will be available. 

Admission costs:
£1.50 for adults and 
£1.00 for concessions.


----------



## Sueg65

The rep show at Cadishead Manchester 5th August has now been cancelled Home Page a site dedicated to the captive breeding of reptiles including snake quite fancied this one as its on my birthday :-x


----------



## grannykins

Gia said:


> Anyone know of any shows or expos near Birmingham this year?? Everything seems to be going on down south ... far too many miles to transport animals! Nearest to me seems to be Manchester at mo.


IHS West Midlands Branch breeders meeting on Sunday 18th november at Rodbaston College, Penkridge, Staffs. At the moment you have to be a member to attend.


----------



## purejurrasic

*Esras 25 Year Open Day*

East Sussex Reptile and Amphibian Society celebrate thier 25th anniversary this year.​ 
In order to celebrate this, promote the society and to raise funds, we are pleased to announce our open day.​ 
Please note, this is not a sales show, rather a public display. All are welcome. Join on the day for just £20 family membership or £10 single membership and get affiliated entry to all FBH and IHS shows !​


----------



## CBR1100XX

*PORTSMOUTH REPTILE & AMPHIBIAN SOCIETY BREEDERS MEETING* 

PRAS are holding their annual Breeders Meeting on *29th July 2007*.










*Venue:* Havant Leisure Centre
Civic Road
Havant

10am to 4pm

6ft tables are available - £15 each. Contact Jon on 023 9296 1592 or e-mail [email protected] for more details.

You will need to be a member of *PRAS*, *FBH*, *IHS* or any other club that is affiliated to the FBH to attend. You can now join PRAS online. PRAS Membership details


----------



## titch

Thank's fazer600sy we thought it was further away than that. Not going to be able to go!


----------



## CBR1100XX

*IHS National Breeders Meeting 5th August (Hertfordshire)* All tables have been booked so will be a good show.
There will be breeders selling Livestock and Invertebrates and dealers selling dry goods.

*THE DRILL HALL*

17 AMWELL END, WARE, HERTS. SG12 9HP

Doors Open 10.15 am to members

10.45 am to non-members

Doors will close at 4.00 pm

All Adult admission will include a FREE PRIZE DRAW

The draw will take place at 2.00pm and it will be necessary for prize winners to be present when the draw takes place

Admission Charges

IHS Members £2.50 Adult

£1.00 Children (12-16)

Non Members £5.00 Adult

£2.00 Children (12-16)

Under 12's FREE 

ALL CHILDREN UNDER 16 MUST BE 

ACCOMPANIED BY AN ADULT.

DIRECTIONS

From the North

Leave M1 at J6A-21 onto the M25 Leave M25 at J25 and turn left onto A10 (North) which is a dual carriageway.

Go past the Hoddesdon turning, passing Ware(A414) and exit the A10 at Hertford Junction taking the 

SECOND TURNING ON THE LEFT (B1520 Stanstead Road).

Go over the Mini Island to the island at the bottom of the hill and TURN RIGHT onto the A119 to Ware (About 2 Miles)]

You will change from 30mph to 40mph down a hill with a railway line to your left. 

TURN LEFT just after a bus stop and over the level crossing.

You will find a free car park on your right and the Drill Hall is on the right (Amwell End)

Amwell End is a ONE WAY street it is therefore adviseable to approach from Hertford.

See you all there
__________________
TheSpiderShop.co.uk

Tel: 01239 613347
E-mail/msn: [email protected]
Web: TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


----------



## monitorfan666

fazer600sy said:


> *IHS National Breeders Meeting 5th August (Hertfordshire)* All tables have been booked so will be a good show.
> There will be breeders selling Livestock and Invertebrates and dealers selling dry goods.
> 
> *THE DRILL HALL*
> 
> 17 AMWELL END, WARE, HERTS. SG12 9HP
> 
> Doors Open 10.15 am to members
> 
> 10.45 am to non-members
> 
> Doors will close at 4.00 pm
> 
> All Adult admission will include a FREE PRIZE DRAW
> 
> The draw will take place at 2.00pm and it will be necessary for prize winners to be present when the draw takes place
> 
> Admission Charges
> 
> IHS Members £2.50 Adult
> 
> £1.00 Children (12-16)
> 
> Non Members £5.00 Adult
> 
> £2.00 Children (12-16)
> 
> Under 12's FREE
> 
> ALL CHILDREN UNDER 16 MUST BE
> 
> ACCOMPANIED BY AN ADULT.
> 
> DIRECTIONS
> 
> From the North
> 
> Leave M1 at J6A-21 onto the M25 Leave M25 at J25 and turn left onto A10 (North) which is a dual carriageway.
> 
> Go past the Hoddesdon turning, passing Ware(A414) and exit the A10 at Hertford Junction taking the
> 
> SECOND TURNING ON THE LEFT (B1520 Stanstead Road).
> 
> Go over the Mini Island to the island at the bottom of the hill and TURN RIGHT onto the A119 to Ware (About 2 Miles)]
> 
> You will change from 30mph to 40mph down a hill with a railway line to your left.
> 
> TURN LEFT just after a bus stop and over the level crossing.
> 
> You will find a free car park on your right and the Drill Hall is on the right (Amwell End)
> 
> Amwell End is a ONE WAY street it is therefore adviseable to approach from Hertford.
> 
> See you all there
> __________________
> TheSpiderShop.co.uk
> 
> Tel: 01239 613347
> E-mail/msn: [email protected]
> Web: TheSpiderShop:- - Suppliers of Arachnids and other quality Invertebrates


 
will definatley be there
is it quite a big show??
:grin1:


----------



## Stubby

*NORTHAMPTON AMPHIBIAN, REPTILE AND INSECT ASSOCIATION (ARIA)*​ 
are holding a display at Delapre Abbey, Delapre Park, London Road, Northampton on:​ 
*Saturday 18th August 11am to 5pm*
*and*
*Sunday 19th August 10am to 4pm*​ 
Admission just 50p (proceeds going to 'The Friends of Delapre Abbey')​ 
Refreshments will be available.​ 

****Please note, this is a public display not a sales show****​ 
There will be a large range of exotic pets on display including, snakes, tarantulas, lizards, tortoises and scorpians.​ 
*For more information check out:*​ 
Amphibian Reptile & Insect Association - ARIA Homepage​ 
Friends Of Delapre Abbey​


----------



## VdubS

Cant wait for the Ware show on 5th August! Will be my first Herp show! Whos going?? Going to be driving up on my own! eek:lol2: (new'ish' driver!)


----------



## welshgaz

Post this here so know where it is and don't have to look it up all the time...

Sunday, 23rd September 2007

At BAE SYSTEMS SPORT & LEISURE CLUB
Gardiners Way
Gardiners Lane South
Basildon
Essex
SS14 3AP


----------



## CBR1100XX

The Exeter Reptile Expo is *ON!!*

It will now be held at:
*University of Plymouth (Rolle College)
Douglas Avenue
Exmouth
Devon
EX8 2AT*

The date has remained unchanged, so remains as *Saturday 18th August 2007*.

The website will be updated at the weekend (soonest I'll be able to update it).

Please make sure you pass this info around as much as possible. Thanks!
__________________
*Exeter Reptile Expo*
18th August 2007
*www.exreptile.com*


----------



## whufc_fan85

Any word on the Norwich show yet?


----------



## Dirteewrongen

whufc_fan85 said:


> Any word on the Norwich show yet?


As above ^


----------



## CTO-Reptiles

whufc_fan85 said:


> Any word on the Norwich show yet?


yer anyone know anything about it yet


----------



## nuttybabez

Are there going to be any shows in September?


----------



## purejurrasic

churchy_jnr said:


> yer anyone know anything about it yet


Norwich show.

yep, at present its going ahead, unfortantly I have left the details out in the car so will post more tmrw if no one has beaten me to it


----------



## purejurrasic

nuttybabez said:


> Are there going to be any shows in September?


Hamm, germany 15th sept

Basildon essex, 23rd sept.


----------



## nuttybabez

They are both a long way from me :-(

Will there be any over the winter or is it end of the season for shows now?


----------



## whufc_fan85

*Broken Record*

Norwich show details, anyone....please??


----------



## freekygeeky

purejurrasic said:


> Norwich show.
> 
> yep, at present its going ahead, unfortantly I have left the details out in the car so will post more tmrw if no one has beaten me to it



there is a show in norwich?!?!?! !WHEN>! ok, everytime shows com eup they are miles from me, but norwich is where graham lives and i can get there in 50 mins!!! ooo when , i all excited now!


----------



## balacollie

are there any shows in wales or close to wales?


----------



## salamandra

OMG:-x has no one herd about this show on tomorow in essex?:-x i cant frind the times :-x dose anyone know about this

*Saturday 15th September 2007 - Chigwell Primary School*​*50 High Street**,*​*Chigwell**,*​*Essex*​

and anyone know the times and stuff? and is this show an ok show? will it be sellling amphibians? :hmm:​
i really need info as fast as possible :blowup: im going crazy were its getting so late:lol2:if only life was easy eace:​


----------



## Fangio

salamandra said:


> OMG:-x has no one herd about this show on tomorow in essex?:-x i cant frind the times :-x dose anyone know about this
> 
> 
> *Saturday 15th September 2007 - Chigwell Primary School*​
> 
> *50 High Street**,*​
> 
> *Chigwell**,*​
> 
> *Essex*​
> 
> 
> 
> and anyone know the times and stuff? and is this show an ok show? will it be sellling amphibians? :hmm:​
> 
> 
> 
> i really need info as fast as possible :blowup: im going crazy were its getting so late:lol2:if only life was easy eace:​


I think you'll find that'll be a school talk or a fair or something *DEFINATELY NOT* a show for buying animals.
Contact ERAC for further info.


----------



## spirit975

Rodbaston, Staffs. ! 18th November
International Herpetological Society - West Midlands Branch Future Meetings


----------



## Catherine896

Any coming up near-ish Bristol? I really want to go to one of these!


----------



## poizon

any details on the norwich show yet?


----------



## Natrix

poizon said:


> any details on the norwich show yet?


I picked this up on another site a while ago. Not sure why it hasn't been put on here before.
Natrix

*ON BEHALF OF THE E.H.S. YOU ARE INVITED TO OUR
OPEN REPTILE FAIR (no membership required)
TO BE HELD SUN. 28th OF OCTOBER 2007
HELLESDON HIGH SCHOOL, MIDDLETONS LANE, 
NORWICH NR6 5SB (nr Airport)
OPEN FROM 11am ‘TILL 4pm*.​


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

any goin on in the north or north west any time soon? sick of livin up here cos they're all a million miles away lol


----------



## gotta love em

*essex shows*

when is the next essex show?


----------



## daxy1

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> any goin on in the north or north west any time soon? sick of livin up here cos they're all a million miles away lol


 
yeah id like to find one too they allways seem miles from the north west :-x


----------



## hermanlover

whens this show in staffs, or wolverhampton? 

more details please


----------



## hermanlover

anyone???


----------



## bloodcorn

Its on 18th November


----------



## bloodcorn

Its at Rodbaston College, Penkridge, Staffs, you have to be an IHS member to get in.


----------



## reaper1

ive been tipped off about an arachnid show in birmingham thats coming up soon, is this true?

if so whats the arrangements for it?


----------



## rob-stl-07

i ordered my ihs memebership a week ago and its still not here, is this normal?


----------



## The Postie

daxy1 said:


> yeah id like to find one too they allways seem miles from the north west :-x


yeah me also, would love to attend one, ANYONE up north / pref :- North West


----------



## cornmorphs

rob-stl-07 said:


> i ordered my ihs memebership a week ago and its still not here, is this normal?


contact the people.. the post people dont help, well not much.


----------



## ianmcardle

Are there any shows planned for the North West anytime soon????


----------



## cornmorphs

the only one i know of left for this year in the uk is rodbaston...
i dont think there is another donnie show>?


----------



## Amyboo

anywhere around manchester available?


----------



## freekygeeky

anymore down near me cambridge/london?


----------



## Will5

when is the next show after rodbaston and where is it?


----------



## cornmorphs

i think thats it for this year


----------



## Will5

Just looked and isnt there one in Ham on the 8th of Dec?


----------



## Barry.M

Will5 said:


> Just looked and isnt there one in Ham on the 8th of Dec?


 
yes there is mate


----------



## cornmorphs

Will5 said:


> Just looked and isnt there one in Ham on the 8th of Dec?


sorry i thought u ment uk


----------



## Will5

:rotfl: I did I thought Ham meant Hampshire!!!!


----------



## cornmorphs

lol, ah right.. nah not that i know of.


----------



## snakelover

Hamm in Germany 8th Decmeber, not Hampershire.​


----------



## cornmorphs

snakelover said:


> Hamm in Germany 8th Decmeber, not Hampershire.​


wheres hampershire? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## snakelover

hampshire....samething!!! :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

ah no one knows where it is anyway :mf_dribble:


----------



## Diablo

Lol just read this and couldnt stop laughin


----------

